# Breaking News...CDL licenses may be required to operate Farm Equipment



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep folks, the UN Charter at work.  So here is a group with NO knowledge about farming that is recommending all farmers get CDL licenses for farm equipment.  In other words, you just can't fire the old girl up and ride it to the barn.  If you don't have a CDL, you are going to have to walk.  

Oh yea, government regulations work.  What a pile of BS!  

Look for it because the Government wants full control.

Found an article.  All should read.  Open your mouths.  Don't sit there and think someone else will take of it.  And of all the professions in this Country, the FARMER should have the RIGHT of passage.  ANYWHERE!  

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com...&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc301f591e013170fdce840e7a


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's another article showing what the UN thinks of your FARM lands.


*According to The Blaze, the U.N. concretely puts its purpose into words:

    Land cannot be treated as an ordinary asset, controlled by individuals and subject to the pressures and inefficiencies of the market. Private land ownership is also a principal instrument of accumulation and concentration of wealth and therefore contributes to social injustice; if unchecked, it may become a major obstacle in the planning and implementation of development schemes. The provision of decent dwellings and healthy conditions for the people can only be achieved if land is used in the interest of society as a whole.*


http://www.unifiedpatriots.com/2011...uiring-cdls-for-farm-equipment/ladyimpactohio



And you have NO SAY!  See, your property is an asset TO THE GOVERNMENT AND THE UN.  Also your animals as well.  

Keep quiet and don't say anything, but don't come crying.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

This why it is important to pay attention to what the govenrment is doing and voice your concerns very LOUDLY!   Alway remember when you give the government permission to regulate the "other guy"  you are inviting Big Briother to regulate you!

So farm equipment operators will need CDL's but 80 year olds with bad vision can still drive 50' RV's _on the highway at 75 mph_ with no special test?   Absolutly logical, if you understand the government's goal.    Small farmers are the biggest threat to government power there is.  

"A government strong enough to give you everything you want is powerful enough to take everything you have"


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.fb.org/index.php?action=newsroom.news&year=2011&file=nr0810b.html


They have backed off for now.  Can't hurt to express your appreciation for this though as they will also be hearing from the people that started the initiative in the first place.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> http://www.fb.org/index.php?action=newsroom.news&year=2011&file=nr0810b.html
> 
> 
> They have backed off for now.  Can't hurt to express your appreciation for this though as they will also be hearing from the people that started the initiative in the first place.


Stay vigilant.  May have backed off for now, but this Government is determined to comply with the UN Charter.  Very scary.  UN Charter is there to FEED and Control the World.  Using your animals to feed and your land if needed to house.  

Really concerned where we are headed.  But more concerned on individuals who call themselves Patriots.  Hmmmmmm...very interesting.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 18, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> http://www.fb.org/index.php?action=newsroom.news&year=2011&file=nr0810b.html
> 
> 
> They have backed off for now.  Can't hurt to express your appreciation for this though as they will also be hearing from the people that started the initiative in the first place.


That doesn't mean the issue is dead.  It just means they realized public opinion is against them.  Which means they either put it away until later or they try to sneak it through when no one is watching.  

I have a friend who works for one of those large government regulatory agencys known by a three letter acronym.  He hates it but the economy sucks and it pays the bills.  He tells me there are people whose sole function it is to come up with regulations.  If they do not continue to add regulations, they have no purpose.  So these agencys  MUST add regulation or loose funding.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's from New Jersey.  Just holding on and doing a job he truly dislikes.  Shame.  But yes, there are people just there to add regulations.  But let's not forget those non-profit organizations that work very closely with the Government Alphabet Groups who help the Government get what they want.   Through lies, misstatements, and Oh we are your friend.  Trust us!  Yea right.  Know it well.  

And yes the government will wait until you are not looking or some other issue arises, they will add it to that.  And then they have the audacity to tell you that it was the right thing to do.  And to trust them.  Yea, it's like a temporary tax.


----------

